# A Random Classical Music List Thread



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Let's face it - a lot of us seem to like lists.

Sometimes we even start a new thread just so we have an excuse to post our own Top 10, Top 20, or whatever.

Well - here's a possible answer to Major Thread Clog!

A random list thread. Step right up and post any classical-music-related list you want!

This way, you don't have to be bothered with someone else's list when all that really matters is your own. 

(BTW - this is not a thread for Top 5 Vegetables or Top 5 Off-road Vehicles. You need to start that thread in the Community Forum, folks.)

I'll get the ball rolling:

*Top 3 Schumann Piano Sonatas:

1. Sonata No 1 in f sharp minor, Op 11
2. Sonata No 2 in g minor, Op 22
3. Sonata No 3 in f minor, Op 14*

There! See how easy that was?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Random Classical Music List

1) Schenkerian Analysis
2) xylophone
3) Giuseppe Verdi

Hey, this is fun!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Whoa! One view in a half hour! Great.

Top 15 Compositions in the key of E-flat Major

*1. Mozart - Symphony No 39
2. Brahms - Horn Trio, Op 40
3. Schumann - Piano Quintet
4. Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
5. Bruckner - Symphony 4
6. Mendelssohn - Octet
7. Bruch - Scottish Fantasy
8. Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #2 Op 120
9. Schumann - Symphony #3
10. Haydn - Symphony #99
11. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 5
12. Schumann - Piano Quartet
13. Mozart - Piano Concerto No 9
14. Spohr - Symphony #1
15. Mozart - Horn Concerto No 4*

That's right. I left out the most famous composition in E-flat ever. Sorry. Don't like it.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

GGluek said:


> Random Classical Music List
> 
> 1) Schenkerian Analysis
> 2) xylophone
> 3) Giuseppe Verdi


Well, at least no one can argue with this...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Most joked-about musical instruments:

*1. Viola
2. Bassoon
3. Oboe
4. Heckelphone
5. Dudamel*


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

No tuba? The soundtrack to the fat man's struggle?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Vesteralen said:


> That's right. I left out the most famous composition in E-flat ever. Sorry. Don't like it.


Mahler's Symphony No. 8??????


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler's Symphony No. 8??????


Oops! I obviously left out the second most famous as well. 

Sorry, that one's not a favorite of mine either. Nothing against Mahler - just don't care for that one.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Things I plan to buy and hear at least partially as a result of the "greatest recordings" project - in order, I think, maybe: 

1. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Richter (DG)
2. Beethoven: Piano Concertos #4, 5 - Gilels, Ludwig (EMI)
3. Chopin: Waltzes - Lipatti (EMI) 
4. Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) 
5. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter, Leinsdorf (RCA) 
6. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3, Midsummer Night's Dream - Maag (EMI) 
7. Bach: The Art of Fugue - Fretwork (HM) 
8. Verdi: Requiem - Giulini (EMI) 
9. Beethoven: Piano Concertos #3, 5 - Serkin, Bernstein (Sony) 
10. Dvorak: Symphony #9 - Bernstein (Sony)


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

You also left out the Quartet, Opus 127. Shame on you. 



Vesteralen said:


> Whoa! One view in a half hour! Great.
> 
> Top 15 Compositions in the key of E-flat Major
> 
> ...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

science said:


> 5. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 - Richter, Leinsdorf (RCA)


As the person who nominated that recording, I should mention that I subsequently learned Richter himself disowned it!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

GGluek said:


> You also left out the Quartet, Opus 127. Shame on you.


Well, even after 40+ years of listening, there are still (believe it or not) some things I haven't heard yet. 

It's nice, at age 60, to still have a few things to look forward to.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> As the person who nominated that recording, I should mention that I subsequently learned Richter himself disowned it!


Really? Why did he do that?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The number of famous musicians changing their style and views considerably with the coming of age is very large - obvious examples are Klemperer, Serkin, Celibidache, Arrau, Stravinsky himself, Richter and Kempff. It very often (but not always) means slowing down as regards chosen tempi, and the reducing of extrovert contrasts for the preference of a more "objective" or "subdued" expression. 
So in a way it´s very much a pick-and-choose: what you prefer yourself from the various periods.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

science said:


> Things I plan to buy and hear at least partially as a result of the "greatest recordings" project - in order, I think, maybe:
> 
> 1. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos - Richter (DG)
> 2. Beethoven: Piano Concertos #4, 5 - Gilels, Ludwig (EMI)
> ...


Your life will be more complete now for sure--pity about the Bernstein mind !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> The number of famous musicians changing their style and views considerably with the coming of age is very large - obvious examples are Klemperer, Serkin, Celibidache, Arrau, Stravinsky himself, Richter and Kempff. It very often (but not always) means slowing down as regards chosen tempi, and the reducing of extrovert contrasts for the preference of a more "objective" or "subdued" expression.
> So in a way it´s very much a pick-and-choose: what you prefer yourself from the various periods.


You will slow down when age puts his icy fingers on your soul,have no fear !


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Vesteralen heroically insists on not disclosing the famous piece .


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

joen_cph said:


> Vesteralen heroically insists on not disclosing the famous piece .


clever, joen_cph .


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Favorite LP classical record labels to watch spinning around on the turntable:

*1. Philips 1980s (not the red label 70s version, but the silver and burgundy one).

2. DG 1970s (the classic yellow and blue)

3. RCA Red Seal 1960s ("His Master's Voice")

4. Seraphim 1970s (the Angel budget label)

5. London 1970s (not Stereo Treasury - the full price one)*


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My top three good listens after taking a shot of Nyquil and waiting for it to kick in:

1. Satie
2. DeBussy piano music 
3. Alkan's Esquisses.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Most joked-about musical instruments:
> 
> *1. Viola
> 2. Bassoon
> ...


Eh? What's the joke about the viola??


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

My top three waiting-for-price-to-go-down-before-I-buy-it list:

1. Britten _War Requiem_ - Benjamin Britten & London Symphony Orchestra
2. Bach _Well-Tempered_ Clavier - Edwin Fischer
3. Wagner _Parsifal_ - Knappertsbusch & Bayreuth Festival


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Eh? What's the joke about the viola??


See the thread: The most incredibly lame classical music jokes

I don't know how to link it, but it's in the main forum (last post 9/17/13)


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> Vesteralen heroically insists on not disclosing the famous piece .


The Eroica?

....................


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

TresPicos said:


> The Eroica?
> 
> ....................


Si, senor (with missing tilde)


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> Si, senor (with missing tilde)


Yeah, I don't like it either... (fouñd your tilde!)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

TresPicos said:


> Yeah, I don't like it either... (fouñd your tilde!)


hey, thanks.........................


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Celloman said:


> My top three waiting-for-price-to-go-down-before-I-buy-it list:
> 
> 1. Britten _War Requiem_ - Benjamin Britten & London Symphony Orchestra
> 2. Bach _Well-Tempered_ Clavier - Edwin Fischer
> 3. Wagner _Parsifal_ - Knappertsbusch & Bayreuth Festival


The War Requiem has just been refurbished and reissued.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Eh? What's the joke about the viola??


My favorite among those posted:

Q: What's the difference between a trampoline and a viola?

A: You take off your shoes when you jump on a trampoline.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mahlerian said:


> Mahler's Symphony No. 8??????


THis could be a short thread unto itself, Which "most famous" piece in Eb was omitted from this list?
1. Mozart - Symphony No 39
2. Brahms - Horn Trio, Op 40
3. Schumann - Piano Quintet
4. Haydn - Trumpet Concerto
5. Bruckner - Symphony 4
6. Mendelssohn - Octet
7. Bruch - Scottish Fantasy
8. Brahms - Clarinet Sonata #2 Op 120
9. Schumann - Symphony #3
10. Haydn - Symphony #99
11. Beethoven - Piano Concerto No 5
12. Schumann - Piano Quartet
13. Mozart - Piano Concerto No 9
14. Spohr - Symphony #1
15. Mozart - Horn Concerto No 4

Mahler ~ Symphony No. 8
Mozart ~ Quintet in E flat major for Piano and Winds, K. 452
Beethoven ~ Symphony No. 3, Op.55 (the OP's intended omit.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Choral works where the chorus sings only in unison, and throughout:

Orff ~ Carmina Burana
Messiaen ~ Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Choral works where the chorus is exclusively male or female:

Female:
Debussy ~ Nocturne III; Sirènes
Messiaen ~ Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine
Stravinsky ~ Cantata

Male:
Stravinsky ~ Zvezdoliki / Oedipus Rex / Introitus _T.S. Eliot in memoriam_

[Oddity? Opera with all male roles: Britten; Billy Budd]


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Top two mathematical-type thinker composers (in terms of the technique they employ in their music)
1. Xenakis
2. Bach
3. Babbitt


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Favourite Brandeburg concerto no. 5:
1. Brandenburg concerto no. 5


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Random Classical Music Liszt: 

1. Liszt 
2. Franz 
3. Franz Liszt 
4. Liszt, Franz 
5. Lisztie 
6. Lisztopian 
7. FranzFranz 
8. Lisztist 
9. Franzian 
10. Liszt. France Liszt.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Top two mathematical-type thinker composers (in terms of the technique they employ in their music)
> 1. Xenakis
> 2. Bach
> 3. Babbitt


Lol I just realised my mistake....I obviously can't do maths :lol:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol I just realised my mistake....I obviously can't do maths :lol:


Nah, don't edit it - I like it the way it is.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> My top three good listens after taking a shot of Nyquil and waiting for it to kick in:
> 
> 1. Satie
> 2. DeBussy piano music
> 3. Alkan's Esquisses.


De Bussy = land-holding titled aristocratic familial relations of Claude Debussy.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Lol I just realised my mistake....I obviously can't do maths :lol:


But you are completely simpatico and ready to go with notating irrational meters....
Leave it, CoAG!

_Of course_, you've spelled "realized" incorrectly


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

PetrB said:


> But you are completely sympatico and ready to go with notating irrational meters....
> Leave it, CoAG!


Thank you, Petr! Now I know what COAG is! (Besides The Council of Australian Governments of course )

Can't do without Peters, you know.... :lol:

(But you know I dislike that thread about Tchaik.... A bad thread if I've seen one, and it's nobody's fault directly. It needs to be closed, though)


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

PetrB said:


> De Bussy = land-holding titled aristocratic familial relations of Claude Debussy.


No, DeBussy is a totally different guy. Really, really obscure, but I'm cool like that.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Choral works where the chorus sings only in unison, and throughout:
> 
> Orff ~ Carmina Burana
> Messiaen ~ Trois petites liturgies de la présence divine


That's so cool about Carmina Burana. I've definitely noticed that fact--the lack of polyphony. It was actually one of the first music scores that I ever owned (got it from my grandmother when I was 10--it ended up getting me into Latin).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

mstar said:


> Thank you, Petr! Now I know what COAG is! (Besides The Council of Australian Governments of course )


You worked out my alter ego :lol:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Top operatic works featuring multiple ondes Martenot:
1. Saint-François d'Assise


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

1) Ligeti's Piano Sonata No.2
2) Boulez's Lontano for orchestra
3) Bach's Le Sacre du printemps
4) Boulez's Swan Lake
5) Tchaikovsky's Structures Ia
6) Babbitt's "Moonlight" Piano Sonata


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vesteralen said:


> ...Step right up and post any classical-music-related list you want!...


Okay, I will do it in terms of two highly contrasting moods, in two lots of 5 with symphonies by the same composers:

My depressive (let it all out) symphony list:
1. Shostakovich Symphony #13 "Babi Yar"
2. Sibelius Symphony #4
3. Mahler Symphony #9
4. Tchaikovsky Symphony #6
5. Bruckner Symphony #8

My optimistic, bouncy and give a boost list:
1. Shostakovich Symphony #15 (well, not exactly optimistic but less dark and outright depressing than #13)
2. Sibelius Symphony #2
3. Mahler Symphony #4
4. Tchaikovsky Symphony #2 "Little Russian"
5. Bruckner Symphony #6


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

1. Puccini - "Dunque e proprio finita" (Act III finale from _La bohème_)
2. Verdi - "Va, pensiero" (from _Nabucco_)
3. Mahler - Symphony No. 10
4. Grieg - To Spring (Til Varen), Op. 43/5
5. Beethoven - Piano Sonata No. 24 "A Therese"

It's not random! ^_^


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You worked out my alter ego :lol:


Oh, yeah. I think we all know what mine is by now.

We need an alter ego thread on the Community Forum....


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

6, 5, 1












(my favorite Beethoven symphonies)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> 1) Ligeti's Piano Sonata No.2
> 2) Boulez's Lontano for orchestra
> 3) Bach's Le Sacre du printemps
> 4) Boulez's Swan Lake
> ...


Had to give this one a double take :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Things I still plan to buy and hear at least partially as a result of the "greatest recordings" project - in order, I think, maybe: 

1. Beethoven: Piano Concertos #4, 5 - Gilels, Ludwig (EMI) - Very disappointed that this wasn't in the shop. I will order it! 
2. Chopin: Waltzes - Lipatti (EMI) - Ditto! 
3. Mozart: Requiem - Marriner (Philips) - Not as disappointed, but I will persevere even with this'n. 
4. Bach: The Art of Fugue - Fretwork (HM) - Didn't really expect this to be in shop, but would've been nice. 
5. Verdi: Requiem - Giulini (EMI) - Had a different recording on DG, but I accept no substitutes!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My Ten Longest-Surviving Embedded Links:

1. Pibroch, Lament for the Bishop of Argyll
2. Handel, He shall feed his flock
3. Music of Ireland - Jigs & Reels
4. Rebel - Chaos (from The Elements)
5. Lully - Ballet de Xerxes
6. Ralph Stanley, I am a man of constant sorrow
7. Boccherini, Fandango
8. Diego Ortiz, Psalm 109
9. Scottish fiddle tune, Dargai
10. French Baroque Song, Le Roi a fait battre tambour


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Had to give this one a double take :lol:


I was staring at it for some time wondering what was wrong


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Top 5 facial hair:

1. Brahms
2. Scriabin
3. Elgar
4. Rimsky-Korsakov
5. Dvorak


Worst facial hair:

1. Wagner


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

aleazk said:


> 1) Ligeti's Piano Sonata No.2
> 2) Boulez's Lontano for orchestra
> 3) Bach's Le Sacre du printemps
> 4) Boulez's Swan Lake
> ...


I assume you have the Vladimir Rubinstein and the Arthur Horowitz recordings.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Tristan said:


> 1. Puccini - "Dunque e proprio finita" (Act III finale from _La bohème_)
> 2. Verdi - "Va, pensiero" (from _Nabucco_)
> 3. Mahler - Symphony No. 10
> 4. Grieg - To Spring (Til Varen), Op. 43/5
> ...


So, what's the hidden connection?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> So, what's the hidden connection?


All are in the key of F-sharp major


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

science said:


> Things I still plan to buy and hear at least partially as a result of the "greatest recordings" project - in order, I think, maybe:
> 
> 1. Beethoven: Piano Concertos #4, 5 - Gilels, Ludwig (EMI) - Very disappointed that this wasn't in the shop. I will order it!
> 2. Chopin: Waltzes - Lipatti (EMI) - Ditto!
> ...


That's a queer shop that you're using.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

EricABQ said:


> No, DeBussy is a totally different guy. Really, really obscure, but I'm cool like that.


Are you referring to Humphrey Debussy ?


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

moody said:


> That's a queer shop that you're using.


It's the best classical music shop in Korea. A doctor who's a big fan of opera maintains it as a hobby. It's a great place. I'm sure they'd be heartbroken by your characterization. But your scorn is entirely misplaced. In an era when online markets are driving local music shops out of business, this place is a treasure.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

moody said:


> Are you referring to Humphrey Debussy ?


Sometimes I just give up trying to understand some conversations, Moody, such as this one. I know quite a few Debussys now (or is it Debussies?), but I listen to *one*.... And that is Schumann.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

science said:


> It's the best classical music shop in Korea. A *doctor who*'s a *big fan* of opera maintains it as a hobby. It's a great place. I'm sure they'd be heartbroken by your characterization. But your scorn is entirely misplaced. In an era when online markets are driving local music shops out of business, this place is a treasure.


I am a big doctor who fan, and that is why this post caught my eye :lol:

Best composers for Doctor Who since it's revival:
1. Murray Gold
(there's only been one)


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

The top oft-repeated tracks I listen-to on my laptop's music player when surfing the Net...or reading posts on TC...if I'm not already listening to specific recordings....(hope that you're still with me!)

Bach's Italian Concerto...1st movement
Schumann Introduction & Allegro
Mendelssohn Capriccio Brillant
Reet Petite Jackie Wilson
Mendelssohn Athalia Overture
Renata Tebaldi singing " Io son l'umile ancella " from Adriana Lecouvreur


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Favourite interpreters of César Franck's organ works, an emotional selection:

André Marchal
Olivier Latry
Pierre Cochereau
Jeanne Demessieux
Joris Verdin
Gaston Litaize
Daniel Roth
Marcel Dupré
Pierre Pincemaille 
Feike Asma
Jennifer Bate
Hans-Eberhard Ross
David Sanger
Kare Nordstaga
Marie-Claire Alain
Jean Guillou
Colin Walsh

In a "not as random" order as one might have thought! 

/ptry


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I love your new sig - */ptry*! 

Another random classical music list:

Haydn - Symphony No. 10
Haydn - Symphony No. 20
Haydn - Symphony No. 30
Haydn - Symphony No. 40
Haydn - Symphony No. 50
Haydn - Symphony No. 60
Haydn - Symphony No. 70
Haydn - Symphony No. 80
Haydn - Symphony No. 90
Haydn - Symphony No. 100

AND ALL THE IN BETWEEN. (I may as well say *infinity and BEYOND.*)

(Hint: I cheated - There's a hidden connection. )


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

science said:


> It's the best classical music shop in Korea. A doctor who's a big fan of opera maintains it as a hobby. It's a great place. I'm sure they'd be heartbroken by your characterization. But your scorn is entirely misplaced. In an era when online markets are driving local music shops out of business, this place is a treasure.


Well,you didn't sound too pleased that they couldn't supply and I was surprised that they couldn't. Incidentally,this is an example of the reason that independents are going or have mostly gone.My "characterization " was based on your comments and is not a matter of scorn .As I have just been reading in the thread on liking/disliking music,if you post you will get replies and it will not always please you .Lastly,you did not mention the doctor and his hobby so I looked at it as a merely commercial matter,which is all I could do really wasn't it ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2013)

mstar said:


> I love your new sig - */ptry*!
> 
> Another random classical music list:
> 
> ...


Err...the 10 times table??


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Err...the 10 times table??


No, search deeper.... *THEY'RE ALL BY HAYDN!*

Want to get really intense? THEY'RE ALL *SYMPHONIES* BY HAYDN.

Genius!! :lol:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

My Ten Favorite Composers: 

1. Cage
2. Xenakis
3. Stockhausen
4. Wagner
5. Liszt
6. Mahler
7. Boulez
8. Glass
9. Nono
10. Orff



(Please, everyone take part)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You worked out my alter ego :lol:


You just want to be a part of that to maneuver arts grants to yourself and your friends!
... uh, oh, did I just disclose the secret cabal behind the big bad contemporary music conspiracy?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Celloman said:


> My top three waiting-for-price-to-go-down-before-I-buy-it list:
> 
> 1. Britten _War Requiem_ - Benjamin Britten & London Symphony Orchestra
> 2. Bach _Well-Tempered_ Clavier - Edwin Fischer
> 3. Wagner _Parsifal_ - Knappertsbusch & Bayreuth Festival


Buy at least one of them now -- you'll forget the expense soon enough due to all the additional hours of listening enjoyment.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Klavierspieler said:


> 10. Orff
> )


This makes me happy  I see little talk about Orff on this site.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Tristan said:


> This makes me happy  I see little talk about Orff on this site.


If only you knew... If only you knew.......


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's a random list to everyone but me. It's the latest works that I have come to really like in no particular order. 

Michael Finnissy: North American Spirituals
George Rochberg: Violin Concerto
Pierre Boulez: Sur Incises
Michael Torke: Ash
Sigismond Thalberg: Piano Trio
Peteris Vasks: Viatore for String Orchestra
Anton Webern: Langsamer Satz
Alexander Zemlinsky: Serenade in A


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

mstar said:


> No, search deeper.... *THEY'RE ALL BY HAYDN!*
> 
> Want to get really intense? THEY'RE ALL *SYMPHONIES* BY HAYDN.
> 
> Genius!! :lol:


He was, wasn't he! :angel:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Top ten list of favourite organ works at this moment:

10: Jeanne Demessieux - Triptyque Op 7
09: Naji Hakim - Rubaiyat (1990)
08: Flor Peeters - Suite modale Op 43
07: Olivier Messiaen - Livre Du Saint Sacrement
06: Petr Eben - Das Labyrinth der Welt und Das Paradies des Herzens
05: Charles Marie Widor - Symphonie Romanae Op 73
04: Jean Langlais - Deuxieme Symphonie 'Alla Webern'
03: César Franck - Grande pièce symphonique Op 17
02: Otto Olsson - Credo symphoniacum Op 50 (Organ Symphony No 2)
01: Olivier Messiaen - la Nativité du Seigneur

Change pending!

/ptr


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

ptr said:


> Change pending!
> 
> /ptr


Surprised not to see Nielsen's Commotio in that company--but I'm thankful its omission left room for a few new pieces for me to try out. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Surprised not to see Nielsen's Commotio in that company--but I'm thankful its omission left room for a few new pieces for me to try out. Thanks for the recommendations.


Commotion could well be on the next ever changing update of that list! "Organo Rei!"

/ptr


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Alphabetical list of the performer-driven segment of my CD collection:

Alison Balsom
Lisa Batiashvili
Nicola Benedetti
Cynthia Koledo DeAlmeida
Danielle de Niese
Julia Fischer
Helene Grimaud
Monica Groop
Hilary Hahn
Ginette Neveu
Patricia Petibon
Rosa Ponselle
Maud Powell
Kate Royal
Mimi Stillman
Evelyn Tubb
XueFei Yang 


I would not blame you if you thought you detected a trend here.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Vesteralen said:


> Alphabetical list of the performer-driven segment of my CD collection:
> 
> Alison Balsom
> Lisa Batiashvili
> ...


Can't believe you left out Edgar Moreau! :lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I made a video yesterday of "Top Ten Piano Composers". It wasn't working for some people earlier but hopefully it works now. If not, waiting it out seems to be the best solution, it seemed to work for some people.






Discussions about the content are welcome, as well as any video making criticism


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Vesteralen said:


> Alphabetical list of the performer-driven segment of my CD collection:
> 
> Alison Balsom
> Lisa Batiashvili
> ...


You left out Sarah Chang...


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Celloman said:


> You left out Sarah Chang...


Odd that you should mention that. My kids, who really don't follow classical music in any consistent way, got all excited several years ago when I had symphony tickets and they found out that Sarah Chang was coming to town. I ended up giving them the tickets.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My seven favorite solo piano works:

1. Schumann - Fantasie Op. 17
2. Schumann - Sonata No 2 Op. 22
3. Brahms - Four Ballades Op. 10
4. Schumann - Kreisleriana Op. 16
5. Chopin - Sonata No 2 Op. 35
6. Schumann - Etudes symphoniques Op. 13
7. Schumann - Sonata No 1 Op 11


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> My seven favorite solo piano works:
> 
> 1. Schumann - Fantasie Op. 17


Can't argue with your top one.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Two random lists in honour of two of my favourite composers:

Top 5 songs by Schubert:
1. Morgen Gruß
2. Gute Nacht
3. Der Leiermann
4. Des Baches Wiegenlied
5. Der Erlkönig

Top 5 songs by John Dowland
1. Come Ye Heavy States of Night
2. Fine Knacks for Ladies
3. Clear of Cloudy
4. White As Lilies Was Her Face
5. Come Again, Sweet Love Doth Now Invite


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Since Brahms seems to have been coming up a lot lately and I've been listening to him very frequently as well...

All the "Complete Symphony Cycles" of Brahms on I currently have on CD (No Particular Order, other than as I recall them):

1. Otto Klemperer
2. Rudolf Kempe
3. Claudio Abbado
4. Kurt Sanderling (Dresden Cycle)
5. Kurt Sanderling (Berlin Cycle)
6. Leonard Bernstein (NY Cycle)
7. Leonard Bernstein (Vienna Cycle)
8. Bernard Haitink (RCO Cycle)
9. Herbert Von Karajan (60's Cycle)
10. Herbert Von Karajan (70's Cycle)
11. Herbert Von Karajan (80's Cycle)
12. Georg Solti
13. Wolfgang Sawallish (London Cycle)
14. Wolfgang Sawallish (Vienna Cycle)
15. Gunter Wand (NDR Cycle)
16. Arturo Toscanini (NBC Cycle)
17. Wilhelm Furtwanger (Vienna & Berlin EMI Cycle)
18. Nikolaus Harnoncourt
19. Karl Bohm
20. Eugen Jochum (Berlin Cycle)
21. Eugen Jochum (London Cycle)
22. Bruno Walter
23. George Szell

Still a few more I'd like to get eventually (Christoph von Dohnanhyi for one) but I've been going through and re-listening to all of them over the last month or so.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Top Ten All-Time Greatest Violinists (with recordings) from BBC Music Magazine:

Oistrakh
Heifetz
Kreisler
Menuhin
Milstein
Kremer
Szigeti
Neveu
Stern
Perlman

Would Neveu have placed higher had she lived past the age of 30? We'll never know....


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

realdealblues said:


> Since Brahms seems to have been coming up a lot lately and I've been listening to him very frequently as well...
> 
> All the "Complete Symphony Cycles" of Brahms on I currently have on CD (No Particular Order, other than as I recall them):
> 
> ...


Only one of these I still have is Bernstein NYPO.

I once had Sawallish, Karajan, Abbado and Szell (still have the Abbado 3rd - great recording).

Currently also have Steinberg and Alsop. In the process of getting Janowski (great live set).

Why I felt impelled to post this, I really can't say........................


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

VIeme, IIeme, Ire

Mes moments musicaux favoris par Schubert.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Things I want to compose in the order I am most desperate to compose them in:

1. Something for solo guitar
2. Something for two cellos 
3. A string quartet using at various points a 30 second string quartet movement I wrote for a composition workshop
4. Something for piano, flute and glockenspiel


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

If a could spend a week being a solo pianist dashing across the globe for dates with hot orchestras with no rehearsals in the style of Gergiev:

Schumann
Prokofiev 3
Day off
Rachmaninov 4
Day off
Mozart 23 (directing - HIPP, of course)
Barber

Maybe not the best ever piano concertos but maybe be the most fun and satisfying to play


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

moody said:


> That's a queer shop that you're using.


Things I got today at this "queer" shop, jack:

- Tüür: Magma - Järvi
- Pergolesi: Stabat Mater - Biondi
- Tavener: Thunder Entered Her, etc. - Hill
- Bach: Cantatas - Argenta
- Binchois, Lescurel - Vellard
- Suppé, Bomtempo: Requiems - Corboz
- Savall's España Antigua box
- Hilliard Ensemble's "Franco-Flemish Masterpieces" box (Ockeghem, Josquin, De La Rue, Lassus)

I need to fill a water cannon with my smarm and spray on snarky passers-by. Do the world some good, baby.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice thread. How did I miss this?

Favorite horn moments in the order they come to mind:

1. Holst - The Planets, Venus (opening)
2. Dvorak - Symphony No. 9, movement 3 scherzo (the galloping parts with the horn harmonies) 
3. Brahms - Trio for Horn, Violin and Piano in Eb, Op. 40 
4. Mahler - Symphony No. 5, movement 3 (very loud horn solo part)
5. Poulenc - Sonata for horn, trumpet and trombone (I would call this getting down to brass tacks.)
6. Saint-Saens - Morceau de Concert for Horn and Piano, Op. 94 (I'm more used to string soloists featured with Saint-Saens)
7. Telemann - Double Concerto for two horns, part of Tafelmusik, Part III (horns in a baroque concerto!)
8. Beethoven - Horn Sonata in F Major, Op. 17


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Composers who have at a certain point in my life occupied the number 1 position of best composer of all time.

Schubert
Rachmaninov
Shostakovich
Vaughan Williams
Wagner


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Short List: 2 videos with a composite awesomeness factor of 11 on a 10-point progressive scale****

How often have you heard a titan work his charges through a phenomenal piece (or any piece) ... (this is really cool):






And now, observe how Bruno "they call me the Pablo Escobar of the podium" Walter's animated-voodoo-conjuring shapes melody of correlative physical vibrancy and authority...(equally chilly):






**** For a clearer explanation of this seemingly problematic quantification, I give you philosopher, rock god, and sound engineer Nigel Tufnel:


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

10 most anticipated albums on my iTunes wishlist:

1. Poulenc: Piano Concerto, Sextet, Sonata for 2 pianos, Concerto for 2 pianos, Organ concerto, Concerto champetre, and Gloria (Dutoit, Roge, Philharmonia Orchestra)
2. Scriabin: Complete Symphonies, Poem of Fire, Reverie, and Piano Concerto (Ashkenazy, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester)
3. Rachmaninov: Piano Trios (Beaux Arts Trio)
4. Widor: Organ Symphonies Nos. 5 and 6 (Gunther Kaunzinger)
5. Stenhammar: Piano Concertos (Tanyel, Manze, Helsingborg Symphony Orchestra)
6. Mahler/Schoenberg: Das Lied von der Erde, chamber transcription (Groop, Vanska, Sinfonia Lahti Chamber Ensemble)
7. Gorecki: Symphony 3 (Zinman, Upshaw, London Sinfonietta)
8. Schuman: Symphonies 3 and 5 (Schwarz, Seattle Symphony Orchestra)
9. Honegger: Symphonies 1-5, Pacific 231 (Plasson, Orchestre du Capitole du Toulouse)
10. Szymanowski: Symphonies 1 and 2 (Gregiev, London Symphony Orchestra)


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ten composers I like a lot more than I initially did

1. Debussy 
2. Stravinsky
3. Mozart
4. Berlioz
5. Liszt
6. Schumann
7. Haydn
8. Vaughn-Williams
9. Brahms
10. Britten

7 Composers I like less than I initially did

1. Vivaldi
2. Tchiakovsky
3. Rachmaninoff
4. Penderecki
5. Alwyn
6. Bloch
7. Tubin


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

violadude said:


> Ten composers I like a lot more than I initially did
> 
> 1. Debussy
> 2. Stravinsky
> ...


I'm just going to be honest here and admit that my sole criteria for "liking" this post is that Brahms made "more than initially" list.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Here's a list of composers I think are truly underrated and need more mention.

1. Hugo Wolf
2. Later Stravinsky (I know Mahlerian and Petrb talk about later Stravinksy a lot, but many to most people still think nothing of him beyond the first three ballets  )
3. Monteverdi (Seriously one of the best and I hardly hear about him around here)
4. Joseph Martin Kraus
5. Zelenka
6. Berio (Don't hear much of his name being thrown around here despite being one hell of a later 20th century composer)
7. Nono (Same as above)
8. Pretty much any pre-Baroque composer needs more credit and attention than are currently given by the general classical music community.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

violadude said:


> 3. Monteverdi (Seriously one of the best and I hardly hear about him around here)


Yes. The father of modern opera, a composer situated between the Renaissance and the early Baroque who combines the best of both.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

10 enjoyable film scores considered as classical music (by me or by general consensus) with some guilty pleasure examples thrown in - not necessarily in order of preference.

1. Bernard Hermann - _The Day the Earth Stood Still_ (This is what archetypal science fiction sounds like in my head, even without the theremin.)
2. Prokofiev - _Lieutenant Kijé_
3. Bernard Hermann - _North By Northwest _ (cool odd rhythms - maybe hemiola or is it 5/4? I never really counted it out.) 
4. Miklós Rózsa - _Ben Hur_ (the ultimate sword and sandal score)
5. Howard Shore - _The Lord of the Rings_ (all three -- the ultimate epic score)
6. Basil Poledouris - _Conan the Barbarian_ (Yes, it may be corny and derivative, but the guy seemed to love brass even more than Mahler did)
7. Shostakovich - _The Gadfly_
8. Ennio Morricone - _Sacco e Vanzetti_ (maybe not "classical" but haunting)
9. Bernard Hermann - _Fahrenheit 451_ (mysterious and beautiful)
10. Mario Nascimbene - _One Million Years BC_ (yes, the movie is corny, scientifically ridiculous, but the soundtrack!! It evokes the essence of the primordial and the essence of romantic tragedy to my inner twelve year old. It still sends chills up my spine all these years later. I do wish the soundtrack would be released in its entirety instead fo the horribly abridged version currently available.)

Well, that seems to be heavily weighted toward one composer with a very blatant omission here and there. But I'm afraid I can't get as excited over John Williams' music -- though I do enjoy some of it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Greatest pieces in B minor:
1. Elgar Violin Concerto
2. Dvorak Cello Concerto


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Last 5 pieces on my Pandora classical station:

Violin Concerto in D Major: Tchaikovsky
Symphony No. 1 in C minor: Bruckner
Slavonic Dances for Orchestra: Dvorak
Russian Easter Festival Overture: Rimsky-Korsakov
Symphonie Fantastique: Berlioz


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Greatest pieces in B minor:
> 1. Elgar Violin Concerto
> 2. Dvorak Cello Concerto


Liszt cries out in dismay. Even Bach is bothered.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Liszt cries out in dismay. Even Bach is bothered.


Don't forget about Schubert. He is also not please.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Liszt cries out in dismay. Even Bach is bothered.


Liszt is on my other list; my s___t list


----------



## stevenski (Oct 19, 2011)

10 most neglected and best Romantic era Piano Concerti:
Paderewski
Moszkowski
Napravnik
Bronsart(von Schellendorf)
Scharwenka 3 (on a par with Brahms; monothematic-developed one theme- and bewilderingly touching melodies, all from that one theme)
Rubinstein 3
Rubinstein 4
Martucci no 1
Martucci No 2
Sauer No 1.At least on here u are allowed to have "bare " list sans being repeatedly moderated , unlike "Unsung Composers"!(a shame because otherwise a site equally as fab as this, but ruthlessly moderated). Steve


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Scharwenka's 4th is good, too.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## udscbt (Nov 14, 2013)

Operas with the most intricate plots:

1. Orlando
2. Orlando furioso
3. Orlando paladino
4. Alcina


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> Don't forget about Schubert. He is also not please.


I have gone on record ( no pun intended) as not taking to Schubert's music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

hpowders said:


> Liszt is on my other list; my s___t list


I prescribe a good recording of _Les Preludes_ cranked up to rock concert levels.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Weston said:


> I prescribe a good recording of _Les Preludes_ cranked up to rock concert levels.


Not me. When I hear Les Preludes, I always see Buster Crabbe as Flash Gordon blasting off to interplanetary adventure.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> I prescribe a good recording of _Les Preludes_ cranked up to rock concert levels.


A bit louder than that, I would think. You really don't like those neighbors anyway.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm going to invert the topic for some help. Can anyone provide me with a list of Italian, non-vocal, classical music? I'm looking for weepy violins, the kind of music that would be played at an Italian restaurant.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

My top 5 symphony cycles (based on the works themselves, not specific recordings of them):

1. Tchaikovsky
2. Vaughan Williams
3. Mahler
4. Beethoven
5. Bax


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I made a simple random list of most common dynamics. ^_^

1. pianississimo
2. pianissimo
3. piano
4. mezzo piano
5. mezzo forte
6. forte
7. fortissimo
8. fortississimo


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a random list of composers that Stravinsky didn't like.

1. Villa-Lobos
2. Villa-Lobos
3. Villa-Lobos
4. Villa-Lobos
5. Villa-Lobos
6. Villa-Lobos
7. Villa-Lobos
8. Villa-Lobos
9. Villa-Lobos
10. Villa-Lobos


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My current work playlist. I'm finishing up my fourth time through this batch, so it will be retired forthwith:

1. BBC Magazine Disc - Mozart 4th Violin Concerto (Hilary Hahn) / Korngold Violin Concerto (Haveron)
2. In Classical Mood - Twilight
3. The Best of the Boswell Sisters
4. Jacopo Peri - Euridice Part One
5. Elizabethan Consort Music 1558-1603 (Savall)
6. Acoustic France (Putumayo)
7. The Best of Bach (Naxos)
8. Sullivan Overtures
9. Chopin/Liszt Piano Concertos (Argerich)
10. Streisand - Broadway
11. Dvorak Sym 9 / In Nature's Realm (Kertesz)
12. Nielsen = String Quartets 1 & 2
13. Alan Parsons - The Time Machine
14. The Music of Howard Hanson - Volume 1 Disc 1
15. Classic Composers - Bach #1 (IMP)

and one more that I'd never, ever divulge on this site


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Vesteralen said:


> and one more that I'd never, ever divulge on this site


It's okay. We won't tell anyone that you enjoy John Tesh.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Here's a random list of composers that Stravinsky didn't like.
> 
> 1. Villa-Lobos
> 2. Villa-Lobos
> ...


Oh thank God Glazunov's not on that list!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The current occupants my "highest priorities" iTunes folder (as determined by my own estimation of the difference between how well I think I ought to know these recordings and how I do know them, not necessarily what I'm actually going to listen to next, nor anything like "my favorites"): 

- Bach: Mass in B minor - Klemperer 1967 EMI
- Bach: Das Wolhtemperierte Klavier - Gould 1960s-71 Sony
- Beethoven: Piano Concertos #4 & 5 - Kempff 1962 DG
- Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 8, 13, 14 - Gilels 1980 DG
- Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 15, 17 - Gilels 1981-2 DG
- Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 21, 23, 26 - Gilels 1972-4 DG
- Beethoven: Piano Sonatas 28-32 - Pollini 1976-7 DG
- Beethoven: String Quartets - Alban Berg Quartet 1978-84 EMI
- Beethoven: Symphonies 5 & 7 - Kleiber 1974-6
- Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique - Davis 1974 Decca
- Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem - Klemperer 1965 EMI
- Dvořák: Cello Concerto; Rostropovich: Rococo Variations - Rostropovich, Karajan 1969 DG
- Dvořák: Symphonies 8 & 9 - Kertész 1962, 1966 Decca
- Elgar: Cello Concerto; Sea Pictures - Du Pré, Baker, Barbirolli 1965 EMI
- Handel: Messiah - Beecham 1959 RCA
- Mahler: Symphony 2 - Klemperer 1962 EMI
- Mozart: Don Giovanni - Giulini 1959 EMI
- Mozart: Le nozze di Figaro - Solti 1981 Decca
- Mozart: Piano Concertos 20, 21, 23, 24, 25 - Ashkenazy 1977-83 London
- Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3; Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 - Argerich 1980, 1982 Philips
- Schubert: "Trout" Quintet; String Quartet 14 - Amadeus Quartet, Gilels 1975 DG
- Schubert: Winterreise - Fischer-Dieskau, Demus 1965 DG
- Stravinsky: Pétrouchka; Le sacre du printemps - Ozawa 1968-9 RCA
- Vivaldi: The Four Seasons, etc. - Marriner 1969 Decca
- Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen - Solti 1958-65 Decca


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Weston said:


> It's okay. We won't tell anyone that you enjoy John Tesh.


....some people might even think this is worse....


(But we completists must include these discs when they come up next in line, you know, no matter when it was we bought them)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

science said:


> The current occupants my "highest priorities" iTunes folder (as determined by my own estimation of the difference between how well I think I ought to know these recordings and how I do know them, not necessarily what I'm actually going to listen to next, nor anything like "my favorites"):
> 
> - Bach: Mass in B minor - Klemperer 1967 EMI
> - Bach: Das Wolhtemperierte Klavier - Gould 1960s-71 Sony
> ...


Wow..some classic recordings there, Science! Looks like it could be someone's "Desert Island" list.


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Favourite composer whose name sounds like a euphemism for the female genitalia when said in an exaggerated Italian accent:

1. Debussy


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

My worst posts in the last three months:

1. #1642
2. #1764
3. #1706
4. #1773
5. #1623


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Composers most often compared to/contrasted with Brahms:

1. Wagner
2. Bruckner
3. Beethoven
4. Schumann
5. Dvorak
6. Schoenberg
7. Paul Anka


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Composers most often compared to/contrasted with Brahms:
> 
> 1. Wagner
> 2. Bruckner
> ...


I'm a bit disappointed that Paul Anka features so low on the list!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Composers who compare unfavorably to each other (alphabetical order):

Bach
Beethoven
Brahms
Debussy
Handel
Haydn
Purcell
Ravel
Schumann
Spohr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Top Scorchin' Hot Remix Tracks in my collection (excluding variations or fantasias on a theme type of works), or rather those that I could almost find anyway:

J. S. Bach vs. Busoni - Chaconne, from Partita No2 for Solo Violin, arr. piano
J. S. Bach vs. Busoni - Tocatta and Fugue in Dm, arr. piano
J. S. Bach vs. Kodaly - Prelude and Fugue for Cello and Piano
Mahler vs. D. Cooke - Symphony No. 10
Mussorgsky vs. Aho - Songs and Dances of Death
Mussrogsky vs. Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition orchestrated
Respighi vs. Various Artists - Ancient Airs and Dances suites
Respighi vs. Rossini - La Boutique Fantasque
Stravinsky vs. J. S. Bach - something I know I have but cannot find for some reason. 
Vivaldi vs. Vivaldi - body of work
Vivaldi vs. Chedeville - Il Pastor Fido, Flute Sonata, Op. 13, No. 3 in G


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

The only Chopin nocturnes I don't like:

1. Op. 32 No. 1
2. Op. 32 No. 2


----------

